# If you've had an IUD removed...



## SamiPolizzi (May 23, 2009)

when did your AF come back?

I had mirena and I got it removed almost 2 months ago. I had some bleeding for a few days after it was removed, but nothing since then. Where is my cycle?!


----------



## MaerynPearl (Jun 21, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SamiPolizzi* 
when did your AF come back?

I had mirena and I got it removed almost 2 months ago. I had some bleeding for a few days after it was removed, but nothing since then. Where is my cycle?!

have you taken a pregnancy test?


----------



## mama2peyton (Oct 9, 2008)

hi.


----------



## GoBecGo (May 14, 2008)

I had my mirena removed at the end of May last year, 2 weeks before AF was due (i still had a few days of light spotting when AF would have been there with the MIrena). On the day of removal i had some light staining.

When AF was due i had a few days of light spotting AND EWCM, which was confusing to say the least!

4 weeks later i got a very faint BFP, the next day i got a very heavy but very short AF with bad cramping. I consider this a chemical pregnancy.

4 weeks after that loss i got a weak but definite BFP. At 5.5wks i had some brownish spotting. At 7weeks i lost that pregnancy.

5weeks after passing the little placenta (3 days after bleeding began during the loss) i got a strong BFP. I'm 37wks pregnant tomorrow.

If i were you i'd do a test.


----------



## SamiPolizzi (May 23, 2009)

I suppose I could take a test, but it's VERY unlikely that I'm pregnant. Now I'm kind of thinking maybe this is just because I'm breastfeeding. I never had my first PPAF but I just sort of figured after the IUD I would have a normal cycle. I guess that was a silly assumption to make.


----------



## mama2peyton (Oct 9, 2008)

hi


----------



## Mama Lo (May 11, 2009)

I had my Mirena removed Jan 14th, and have only had 2 periods since then. Both of those cycles were close to 50 days, and I'm still going on cycle #3 (day26). I'm still breastfeeding dd, but only 2-3 times a day.


----------



## Baby_Cakes (Jan 14, 2008)

Hmm, mine came back right away, right on time. But I had regular periods the whole time I had the mirena in, which I've heard is weird.


----------



## Mama Lo (May 11, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Baby_Cakes* 
Hmm, mine came back right away, right on time. But I had regular periods the whole time I had the mirena in, which I've heard is weird.

That is different than my experience. I didn't have a period the entire time I had the Mirena from 8wks pp to 15 mo pp. Although there is no way to know what of that may have been attributed to breastfeeding. When I had mine removed, my mw said that since I hadn't had a period with it, it may take a few cycles for my lining to really build up well again.


----------



## SamiPolizzi (May 23, 2009)

That makes sense. I didn't have real periods with it. Just random spotting every now and then.


----------



## MoOnFiReGlOw (Feb 23, 2009)

I had mine removed and af showed up 3 days later







I had the paraguard though!


----------



## Lousli (Nov 4, 2003)

I also had the Paragard, and it did seem to change my cycle a little when I had it removed, but I did still get AF that cycle, just a few days later than I expected. I'm actually kind of wondering what this next cycle will be like, since I had 26-27 day cycles with the IUD and had a shorter luteal phase. This last month I had a 30 day cycle with a 14 day luteal phase. So now I'm not even sure what my normal is.


----------



## karen1968 (Oct 2, 2006)

I had airena for 2 years after DS was born. I removed it myself mid-April 2009. IIRC, I had a regular, though light, af in May. I also weaned my son in mid-May. I had a BFP my July-Aug cycle, although that embryo stopped developing at 7w3d.

I always had af with Mirena(after my first pp af, anyway)
, though it was always very light.


----------



## GaleTX (May 22, 2010)

I had Mirena for five years and never had a period with it. I had it taken out and had a period within the first month and have been pretty regular since then (it has been a year since I had it removed), ranging from 28-31 days. The only thing I have noticed is my periods aren't as heavy as they were prior to having the Mirena.


----------

